# [App] MIUI Lockscreens



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://app.miui.com/index_en.html

Thought you all might like this.

Edit:
Was at work earlier...and couldn't elaborate.
But if you're weary of clicking the link...
This is simply an official MIUI lockscreen application. Complete with all of the online themes.
I'm currently on CM7, and tried it out with no lag whatsoever.
This is a HUGE selling point on MIUI, and I'm pretty stoked that they made this =]


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## 1CubeSolver (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for this


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh now that's cool








Although I usually go to MIUI.us or MIUI Android to get lockscreens.
Edit: Wait is this just finding the ones you'd find if you went to themes>lockscreen and online? Seems like it..

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Oh now that's cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just a lockscreen application for people who want MIUI lockscreens and aren't on MIUI.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Be nice of it wasn't in Chinese


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> This is just a lockscreen application for people who want MIUI lockscreens and aren't on MIUI.


Oh wow okay, it really is amazing. I'm sure lots of CyanogenMod users will be using it.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## rpmm70 (Jul 5, 2011)

I prefer CM7 over MIUI, but I really like the MIUI lockscreen. Now I can finally have it on CM7, I just wish it was in English.

Edit: It would be nice if it worked with the pattern lock too.


----------



## droidcutie (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks


----------

